# Pigeon Couple: Need Home!!



## arfarf (Aug 6, 2004)

Hello guys,

I need a new home for my beautiful couple. They are the last adults and only couple out of my crew here in San Francisco. Each bird has a broken wing. Pinto is the female, a bit younger, a bit stronger. Pinto was given that name because she reminds me of a pinto bean because of her petiteness. She can flap both wings & lift off but cannot really fly. Surfy, the male suffered a broken wing on his left and you can tell as it is very stiff. Before they sleep they both flap each of their good wings for a final stretch before turning in. Surfy is a surfer because when he flaps his good wing, his whole bird body moves in motion, twirling in circles because he cannot fly. Surprisingly, they can have young. I introduced Pinto to Surfy the day that I got her and they have grown ever so close to each other. They should be ready for adoption the end of next week. They have managed to have one squab, Pan who is just about weaned. I will teach Pan how to fly, which is always a pleasure and free her across the street from me where there is a small flock, with so many of the birds that I have helped out.
So, please if you are interested in providing my pigeon couple with a home email me at: [email protected]
Thanks to everyone who helped out with providing info on shipping birds and to those who offered to take in Crusty and Motor. They are now happy and safe with Terry

Yours Truly,
Chris


----------



## TaylorGS (Feb 27, 2005)

Where are you located?
Taylor


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Pinto and Surfy are happily living with me now.

Terry


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Congratulations!*

On your new birds.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

upcd said:


> On your new birds.


Thanks! They are a lovely couple!

Terry


----------



## rena paloma (Jan 30, 2005)

*you get all the pigeons!*



TAWhatley said:


> Pinto and Surfy are happily living with me now.
> 
> Terry


terry, you get all the birds, alot of them anyhow, for adoption here. you lucky collector and lover, and breeder of cooers!

cute little cooers, cute little pooers!

do you have any photos in the gallery?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Rena,

Well, I don't know how "lucky" I am <LOL>! Yes, a lot of birds come my way, and I am happy to help each and every one of them. I can't and don't keep them all but do find those that are healthy a good forever home. I do end up with most of those that are special needs, and they become my permanent pets. 

I don't breed pigeons or doves or any birds or animals (though we have had an accident or two around here with the birds and ended up with babies .. and FanTastic was definitely on purpose, and I think I am justified in wanting at least a grandfid or two). There are so very many in need of homes that I can't even fathom allowing the birds here to have offspring at will.

There may be a photo or two of mine in the gallery, but I tend to just post links to my pictures in a post here on the board .. there have been a bunch of them of late, and I also have a lot of old pictures up at http://www.rims.net/pics.htm and in other old links that you'll stumble across here at Pigeon-Talk.

Terry


----------



## TaylorGS (Feb 27, 2005)

Oh that is just wonderful! Keep us posted on thier new life!
Taylor


----------



## MagicMoments (Apr 18, 2005)

*TO: TAWhatley*

You wouldn't by any chance be interested in letting any of yours go to a well-deserving and LOVING-good home here in the Midwest, IL. to be specific.. I've been trying to get some whites, and I don't mind if the mamas or papas can't fly, as only their babies need to be able to. I'm not looking to raise tons, just a flock-full, so me and my daughters can enjoy their beauty in flight as I did as a child\teen myself. I miss having white pigeons, and you just can't get them in the country. I guess in nature they only like TALL buildings. Go figure! And I can't find any breeders in my area ANYWHERE! AAGH! Help! I would appreciate any help you can give. Thank you, Molly


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Molly,

Since this is an older thread, all the birds mentioned have been placed in good homes or have become permanent members of my flock. I'll certainly keep you in mind for future rescues, though. I did see your post to Dovena, and I sure hope you and she can work something out with regard to adopting some of her lovely birds.

Terry


----------

